# Honda GCV160 running too rich?



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

haven't posted here in awhile 

i just recently recieved a lawnboy self-propelled mower with a Honda GCV160 on it. replaced the carb., and everything sems to be fine-except black smoke keeps coming out of it. checking the oil results in dark oil (just changed it previously), NO gas in the tank (full when i started mowing with it), and the spark plug is fouled (black, sooty deposits on the plug). my question is-do i need to adjust the carb, or did i put too much oil in it? *the oil on the dipstick is right in the center*


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

You can try adjusting the carb and see if it helps. If the oil is becoming dark shortly after changing it, then you may have an issue with bad piston rings. Does the engine feel like it has good compression?


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

engine has great compression-it runs well.

i'm wondering if its the gas i'm using though....i noticed its yellow instead of clear and idk if thats causing the plug to foul


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Yellow gas is a sign its old, Old gas doesn't vaporize properly (gas doesn't burn the vapors do) so yes that could be your issue. Try fresh out the pump gas in a clean gas can. drain old gas out of mower completely, even out of the carb and try again.


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

ok-i'll try that next.

another thing i didn't mention-the air filter cover on it is broken in a million pieces. the only decent part i have is held onto the air filter housing by a rubber band. would this also cause a problem w/airflow?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to make sure of several things. A good air filter element, Honda filters can look good but be dirty enough to cause a rich condition. Running rich will cause black sooty deposits on the spark plug and cause the oil to turn color quickly. Make sure all the gaskets between the air box and carburetor and carburetor and cylinder are aligned properly. Also check the choke and make sure it's releasing all the way when the engine is running.


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

30yearTech said:


> You need to make sure of several things. A good air filter element, Honda filters can look good but be dirty enough to cause a rich condition. Running rich will cause black sooty deposits on the spark plug and cause the oil to turn color quickly. Make sure all the gaskets between the air box and carburetor and carburetor and cylinder are aligned properly. Also check the choke and make sure it's releasing all the way when the engine is running.


air filter is brand new. gaskets are lined up 100%. the spark plug issue is exactly what i'm recieving.

speaking of the choke, when i took the old carb off, there was a long flap-like piece from the motor sticking out next to the choke flap on the engine. which way is it supposed to be? i put it (i think-don't take my word on this) in front of the choke flap. i'm wondering if i hooked it up wrong.

i have no idea if you know what i'm trying to say, but i appreciate your help here 30 Yr.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

2cyclefanatic said:


> i put it (i think-don't take my word on this) in front of the choke flap. i'm wondering if i hooked it up wrong.
> 
> i have no idea if you know what i'm trying to say, but i appreciate your help here 30 Yr.


In front of... In back of.... It all depends on which side you consider the front or the back. Look at the choke plate, when the lever is moved to the choke position, the choke plate should be closed. When the lever is in the run position, the choke plate should be open. If it doesn't work right, then it's on the wrong side.


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

turns out i had it the wrong way as the choke was closed 24/7 :fail:

haven't cleaned the plug yet, but i'll update when i have a free minute.

thx 30 yr


----------



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

Almost always when an engine runs rich for a period of time, it will more than likely contaminate the oil with gas. Make sure you change the oil!


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

FIGURED IT OUT!!!! 

apparently the "throttle" control on the engine was actually the choke lever (god i feel stupid). now it runs like its brand new  

i'll change the oil before the next use


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I think this one should be moved to the Goof Up thread under general discussion.Glad you figured it out!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## B Moser (Sep 16, 2020)

2cyclefanatic said:


> haven't posted here in awhile
> 
> i just recently recieved a lawnboy self-propelled mower with a Honda GCV160 on it. replaced the carb., and everything sems to be fine-except black smoke keeps coming out of it. checking the oil results in dark oil (just changed it previously), NO gas in the tank (full when i started mowing with it), and the spark plug is fouled (black, sooty deposits on the plug). my question is-do i need to adjust the carb, or did i put too much oil in it? _the oil on the dipstick is right in the center_


Here’s the fix
Clean the governor arms with break clean it’s right behind the carburetor. After reading all of the running rich problems I tried something different it absolutely fixed my mower.


----------



## B Moser (Sep 16, 2020)

2cyclefanatic said:


> ok-i'll try that next.
> 
> another thing i didn't mention-the air filter cover on it is broken in a million pieces. the only decent part i have is held onto the air filter housing by a rubber band. would this also cause a problem w/airflow?
> [/
> ...


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Start a new thread...else no help from me.


----------

